# Food Safety News - 12/31/2021 More looking back at 2021 recalls



## daveomak.fs (Dec 31, 2021)

*More looking back at 2021 recalls*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 31, 2021 12:06 am
The year 2021 again found food recalls competing with the pandemic for the public’s attention. Food recalls are never simple. The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) and the Food and Drug Administration regulate food recalls, but the two agencies do it differently. Generally speaking, the FSIS tracks the recall of meat and poultry... Continue Reading


*IAFP 2022 annual meeting, symposiums scheduled in Pittsburgh*
By News Desk on Dec 31, 2021 12:03 am
The International Association for Food Protection (IAFP) 2022 Annual Meeting is set for July 31-Aug. 3 in Pittsburgh, PA.  The IAFP annual conference provides attendees with information on current and emerging food safety issues; the latest science, innovative solutions to new and recurring problems; and the opportunity to network with thousands of food safety professionals from... Continue Reading


*CDC announces new E. coli outbreak from packaged salads; patients in 6 states*
By News Desk on Dec 30, 2021 05:36 pm
Public health officials are investigating a new outbreak of E. Coli O157:H7 infections that have been linked to two different brands of packaged salads. As of this afternoon no recalls had been initiated. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced the outbreak today, saying “different types of data” are being used to investigate the... Continue Reading


*USDA issues public alert on dozens of Chinese meat and poultry products*
By News Desk on Dec 30, 2021 03:07 pm
The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service is issuing a public health alert for an undetermined amount of 43 imported meat and poultry products from China.  A recall was not requested because FSIS has been unable to identify and contact the importers. The total amount of ineligible product is undetermined because the investigation is ongoing.... Continue Reading


*Cream puffs recalled at Costco, Safeway, ShopRite, PriceRite locations because of metal fragments*
By News Desk on Dec 30, 2021 02:38 pm
Poppies International Inc. of Battleboro, NC, is recalling certain cream puffs that were made during Dec. 7 through Dec. 10, 2021, because of possible small metal fragments.  The issue was discovered during production. There is concern that consumers may still have unused portions of the recalled cream puffs in their homes because the best-before dates... Continue Reading


*Relish Foods recalls tuna steaks after consumer complaint and FDA testing find levels of histamines*
By News Desk on Dec 30, 2021 02:32 pm
Relish Foods Inc. of El Segundo, CA, is recalling “Frozen Pacific Fusion” brand 10-ounce packages of tuna steaks that could cause food poisoning.  The recall is the result of a consumer complaint and FDA sampling that revealed the product has the potential to contain elevated levels of histamines, which can cause scombroid fish poisoning. The... Continue Reading


*Haifa Turbot Cold Smoked expands recall because of Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Dec 30, 2021 02:28 pm
Haifa Smoked Fish of Jamaica, NY, is expanding a recall of “Turbot Cold Smoked Fish & Caviar” to include 920 LB of Turbot from Lots 97, 223, 299, 321.  The recall was the result of a routine sampling program by the New York State Department of Agriculture which revealed that the finished product contained Listeria monocytogenes. The... Continue Reading


----------

